# Come and grab a bargin



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Come and grab a BARGIN​ 

Collection from
Unit 12 Birkdale Trading Estate 
Liverpool RD Birkdale
PR8 4PZ​ 


open
Every Wednesday and Saturday 10-4
Call Chez
07507 109996​ 

VIVS
24X12X12... £20ea NOW £17.99
24X15X12... £22ea NOW £19.99
30X12X12... £24ea NOW £21.00
30X15X12... £26ea NOW £22.99
36x12x12.....£32ea NOW £29.00
36x15x12.....£34ea NOW £30.00
VIV STACKS
3 STACK 30X15X12 NOW £69.99
4 STACK 30X15X12 NOW £99.99
ABOUREAL 25X36X17 NOW £69.00​ 

Gecko stet up
only £99
INCUDES​ 

36x15x12 beech viv
microclimate mini stat 100
11x11 heatmat
Exo Terra Digital thermomoter
Exo small hide
Exo medium hide
Exo medium feeding dish
Exo medium water dish
cork bark hide
Exo terra medium plant
Trex gecko dust
reptile keepers guide to lepard and fat tailed geckos
Corn snake Starter 
only £58.99​ 

INCLUDES​ 

Large flat Faunarium
Microclimate mini stat 100
11x6 heat mat
Exo med water bowl
Exo med cave
Exo small plant
Exo diital thermomoter
cork bark hade
reptile kepers guide to corn snake
These prices only on vivs at the unit for collection​ 

Exo Terra Terrariums
45x45x60 £56
45x45x45 £50
30x30x45 £32
30x30x30 £30 ​ 



Great deals on plants
i.e
Large Exo Terra plastic plants 
Only £4.49​ 

Great selection of Quality Frozen Foods​ 


MICROCLAMATE STATS
MINI 100 £18.99
MINI 300 £22.99
B1 £33.99
B2 £31.99
B1ME £38.49
COBRASTAT 300 £27.49​ 

HEAT MATS
6x11 £8.49
11x11 £9.99
16x11 £10.99
23x11 £11.99
35x11 £14.75
47x11 £19.25​ 

Heat strips
16x6 £9.99
23x6 £10.49
34x6 £17.00​ 

Great prices on everything inside
ALSO
Rat cages
Zoo Zones
Tanks
Other pet accessories and foods also available


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Top please


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Top please


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Top please


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Top please


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi alfie did u get my PM the other day


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Oohh pants, i soooooooo wish you was closer!! some great deals there mate.. :2thumb:


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

> Hi alfie did u get my PM the other day


 sorry, i did and will reply to you later got to go back out.




> Oohh pants, i soooooooo wish you was closer!! some great deals there mate.. :2thumb:


well depending on what you want i may be able to deliver.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

alfie99 said:


> sorry, i did and will reply to you later got to go back out.
> 
> 
> 
> well depending on what you want i may be able to deliver.


 
Will you still have stock on 36inch vivs after christmas ..?


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok man thanks 




alfie99 said:


> sorry, i did and will reply to you later got to go back out.
> 
> 
> 
> well depending on what you want i may be able to deliver.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Top please


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Top please


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Up we go


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Up we go


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Top please


----------

